# Finally



## Hector108 (May 1, 2016)

My cuban chicken, shakira, finally put an egg. Since she is a small breed the egg was tiny compared to others.


----------



## leigti (May 1, 2016)

It's so exciting to get the first egg. And it never gets old finding them in the nest box. I have standard size chickens, but one day one of them laid what is called a "fart egg". It was very very tiny, no yolk.


That same day another one of my chickens laid a gigantic egg It was quite a combination of eggs that day


----------



## Hector108 (May 1, 2016)

Is that a green egg?


----------



## wellington (May 1, 2016)

Nice variety. Green eggs and ham. Didn't know they actually were green eggs. I knew there were different colored eggs, but not green. Pretty cool


----------



## Hector108 (May 1, 2016)

Does your chicken have cuttlebone availiable


----------



## leigti (May 1, 2016)

They have a Oystershell available. I always thought chicken eggs are either white or brown but they come in all sorts of colors. I got some chickens, called Easter Eggers, that are supposed to lay blue or green eggs. Well two of them didn't get the memo. The rest of my chickens lay various shades of brown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 3, 2016)

What an interesting little thread.
What happened to the little egg,@Hector108 ?
Or shouldn't I ask ?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 4, 2016)

leigti said:


> They have a Oystershell available. I always thought chicken eggs are either white or brown but they come in all sorts of colors. I got some chickens, called Easter Eggers, that are supposed to lay blue or green eggs. Well two of them didn't get the memo. The rest of my chickens lay various shades of brown.
> View attachment 172166


Love the colours!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 4, 2016)

I love the chickens!!! And the eggs!!! If I ever move out of subdivision I'll have some chickens too!!!


----------



## leigti (Aug 7, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I love the chickens!!! And the eggs!!! If I ever move out of subdivision I'll have some chickens too!!!


Your subdivision doesn't allow chickens? I live in the not so great part of town. They don't care about chickens here. But I actually know people all over town who half chickens, even the people in the nice neighborhoods


----------



## Pearly (Aug 7, 2016)

leigti said:


> Your subdivision doesn't allow chickens? I live in the not so great part of town. They don't care about chickens here. But I actually know people all over town who half chickens, even the people in the nice neighborhoods


Don't think so. Too many stuck up people have voting rights in our HOA. I love my house and my garden, and we have nice neighbors but I'd be totally happy living on couple of acres where i can have frckn dinosaur if I so desire. My husband is a city boy. To him not having city sewer is a greatest obstacle. On the other hand I would probably die many heart attact deaths dealing with snakes out in a country. They just still freak me out way too much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 7, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Don't think so. Too many stuck up people have voting rights in our HOA. I love my house and my garden, and we have nice neighbors but I'd be totally happy living on couple of acres where i can have frckn dinosaur if I so desire. My husband is a city boy. To him not having city sewer is a greatest obstacle. On the other hand I would probably die many heart attact deaths dealing with snakes out in a country. They just still freak me out way too much


I want a dinosaur, too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2016)

The chickens that lay colored eggs are called Araucana chickens. They are quite beautiful in their own right, some with top knots and some with beards, etc.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 7, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a dinosaur, too!


I know right?! Wouldn't that be fun??!!!


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 7, 2016)

The appearance of blue eggs in early fowl domestication is really interesting to read about. It was thought to be brought on by two separate incidences of a DNA retrovirus introducing it in two separate areas of the world.


----------

